# Tablet für Uni gesucht!



## Redsupp (20. Mai 2015)

*Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Hi 

Ich suche ein preiswertes Tablet für die Uni, damit ich meine Mitschriebe darauf machen kann. Deswegen sollte das Office-Paket inkl. OneNote darauf laufen.
Sollte kein großer, schwerer Klotz sein und was ganz wichtig ist: preiswert! (No Apple!  )
Leistungsstark sollte das Tablet schon sein.

Habt ihr da eine Idee, was geeignet sein könnte?

Danke!


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Ich kann dir persönlich nur zu Stift und Papier raten. Auf einem Tablet kann man sich nie so frei ausdrücken wie auf Papier. Für Notizen in PDFs ist das was anderes, aber einen kompletten Mitschrieb würde ich immer entweder "richtig" digital, also getippt, oder gleich analog anfertigen.


----------



## Redsupp (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Ich dachte in OneNote kann man das ganz gut machen und auch per Touch etwas "zeichen" usw. damit das schon nah an Papier & Stift rankommt.
Aber ja hast schon recht, bis jetzt hab ich auch alles auf Papier gemacht.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Ich habe die längste Zeit in der Uni ein Convertible mit angeblich einer der besten Multitouch/Stift Kombis (*hust*steht jetzt im Marktplatz*hust*) genutzt und dabei auch OneNote und andere Software ausprobiert. Im Endeffekt bin ich aber trotz grundsätzlicher Begeisterung für die Technik mit der Zeit immer weiter zum Papierbetrieb zurück bzw. beim Book-Einsatz Richtung Tastatur gegangen.

Wegen der Anforderung "Office auf Tablet" wärst du aktuell noch auf Windows Tablets beschränkt (bei Android gibt es Office nur für Telefone und natürlich mit eher reduziertem Funktionsumfang), da wäre wohl das Surface (3) die Standardvariante.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Allerdings kann man mit dem normalen Surface nicht schreiben, das geht nach meinem Wissen nur beim Surface Pro.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Jein. Ein Kapa-Stift würde da schon gehen, der ist aber nicht so präzise wie die Lösung auf dem Pro und kann Prinzipbedint auch keine Eingabe durch den Handballen unterdrücken.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Ich habe mir für Zeichnungen am PC ein Intous-Grafiktablet zugelegt. Nur Software um in den PDF-Skripten zu schreiben hab ich leider noch keine passende gefunden. Daher bin ich erstmal beim Papier geblieben. 

Auf meinem Andoidtablet ist scheiben unmöglich.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Der Reader von Windows 8.1 kann prima annotieren. An freier Software gibt es Xournal.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Vielen dankt für den Tipp mit Xournal.  

Von dem Programm hatte ich bisher noch nichts gehört.


----------



## arbiterhand (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tablet für Uni gesucht!*

Ich habe für meine letzten 3 Semester das Samsung Note 8 genutzt und war überaus zufrieden. Auch mit der hauseigenen Software S Note. Du kannst PDFs aus deinen Vorlesungsunterlagen machen und diese dann einlesen. Dann ergeben sich meist aus den Folien (wenn es zB normale 4:3 oder 16:9 Folien sind) unten und oben noch weiße Räume in denen du prima noch schreiben kannst. 

Ich bin echt ein totaler Usability Freak aber Samsung hat mich überzeugt. Habe viel vorher mit anderen Tablets probiert und auch verschiedene Stifte etc. aber Samsung Note ist top.

Einziger Hinweis: Das 8" habe ich gekauft weil es damals das beste war. Das 10.1 der neueren Generation haben wir jetzt auch in der Familie. Würde ich jetzt auch zu greifen einfach weil man mehr Platz hat.

Bei Fragen gerne melden!



EDIT: Sorry war zu schnell mit Posten. Mit OneNote kenne ich mich nicht aus. Gibt es aber für Android. 
Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach lernt man eh immer mit Folien daher ist es mir egal gewesen, dass ich immer beides in einer PDF hatte...


----------

